

Top Startups Built on Docker - cardmagic
http://blog.ctl-c.io/?p=41

======
michaelmior
While this is interesting, I was disappointed to see only one of the startups
was something other than a PaaS for Docker (aside from the book). I'm really
curious to hear more about how companies are using Docker in production.

~~~
cardmagic
I think Quay is more like GitHub for Docker, Shippable is more CI/CD for
Docker, and the Memcached service is definitely not a PaaS. Along with the
book, 4/10 of them are not like a PaaS for Docker.

~~~
michaelmior
Fair point. The PaaS statement was inaccurate. However, my point was that most
were services for Docker. Of course this means they are "using" Docker, but
they're only relevant insofar as other people are using Docker for other use
cases, which is what I was really interested to see.

~~~
shykes
Check out the Docker blog, there are tons of examples of companies using it
for themselves. [https://blog.docker.io](https://blog.docker.io)

From memory there are presentations or blog posts by engineers at Ebay,
Mailgun, Cloudflare, Spotify, RelateIQ, Atlassian, Baidu, Yandex, etc.

------
alexandros
This might be a plug, but I do think resin.io fits the list. We have ported
docker to ARM devices and are using it to build a dead easy way to program and
deploy to things like the raspberry pi with a simple git push.

------
nemothekid
Interesting that there so many Docker PaaS/IaaS services despite the fact that
Docker claims it isn't ready for production use.

~~~
devashish86
hi, I'm working as a tech lead in
Shippable([https://shippable.com](https://shippable.com)). The production use
as specified by Docker is a set of guidelines that you should/must avoid for
now, like not giving the sudo access inside the containers. Also, if the
application running inside of the container itself has security holes than
Docker really can't help in any way. You should take a look at this
presentation by Jérôme Petazzoni ([http://www.slideshare.net/jpetazzo/linux-
containers-lxc-dock...](http://www.slideshare.net/jpetazzo/linux-containers-
lxc-docker-and-security)) which makes the same point(and more).

------
thu
From their homepage I didn't get that ctl-c was an open source project; that's
a good news to me.

I started to list a few Docker-related services in a Gist and I see some of
them are not listed in the blog post:
[https://gist.github.com/noteed/6882636](https://gist.github.com/noteed/6882636).
And vice-versa, I will update my list too.

I'm not a startup but my project Reesd
([https://reesd.com](https://reesd.com)) uses a lot Docker and is not listed
either (which is normal, it is right at its beginning).

Is the Fig description about hooking code and database together accurate ?
Isn't it simply that one of your containers can be a database and Fig expose
the `-link` flag, probably used with the container name "db" ?

------
heydenberk
This demonstrates the power a very good idea when it's open-sourced and
marketed effectively. It's hard to believe that Docker has yet to celebrate
its first birthday. The initial release was in March 2013.

~~~
nickstinemates
We're really looking forward to it :)

------
guiomie
I was looking at [https://stackdock.com/](https://stackdock.com/) and for 5$ I
get hardware wise what I get with DigitalOcean ... Except DO is a VPS, and
this is dockers based. What should I use ? I've got MongoDB and nodejs running
on my VPS, can I do similar with Stardock ?

~~~
slowmover
DigitalOcean supports Docker within a Droplet, so you can use DO as a VPS, a
Docker host, or both. [https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-
use-t...](https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-use-the-
digitalocean-docker-application)

------
shykes
A few more off the top of my head: Deis, Strider, Runnable, baremetal.io,
stackmachine, dockify.

------
HorizonXP
I'm using Docker in my startup, and it's not a PaaS or IaaS.

~~~
cardmagic
What's your startup?

~~~
HorizonXP
We're a bit stealth right now, but it's in the construction space.

------
armon
Serf doesn't actually use Docker in anyway, just as clarification. It does
work really well within it, but there is no dependency either way.

------
TheRubyist
Interesting technology, but lack of full isolation is pretty big security
concern in production environment.

------
ksec
Interesting that some of these are even cheaper then DO. Which makes me wonder
if they are sustainable.

------
notastartup
Can someone explain what I can use docker for? For example could I create a
web app with docker, and send that docker image as the product? How could I
update the image remotely when it's running somewhere out there?

~~~
newman314
Exactly. I'm still struggling to find good use cases for containers over VMs.
I get the instant on part but have yet to see a compelling use case that goes
for container over VM.

~~~
IanCal
I'm working on a project that has two different services running that talk to
each other, a postgres and mysql database and an elasticsearch instance.
Potentially both services may talk to the ES instance. With docker, I can run
each of these things in a container and link them together. With a VM I'd
either have a lot of VMs running or have everything on one host (and if I have
everything on one host I can't just push this to production as we may want
these things running on different machines).

Building them is extremely quick as intermediate build results are cached, and
moving them about is similarly fast as I only have to push around diffs.

This isn't to say that containers are better than VMs, just that they're
better for what I'm doing.

> I get the instant on part but have yet to see a compelling use case that
> goes for container over VM.

Looking at it the other way, what are the compelling reasons to go for VMs
over containers? If they don't apply for your use case, then why not have
something lighter and faster?

------
Romoku
Bring Docker to windows and I will use it.

~~~
jimmcslim
I was speculating the other day that some sort of container-based
virtualisation might be a feature of the server part of Windows 'Threshold'.

I'm sure Hyper-V does some sharing of memory pages related to the Windows
kernel when running multiple Windows VMs (if they are the same version at
least), but there's probably an opportunity for an approach that is
lighterweight than VMs but still gives you a greater degree of isolation than
just a managed boundary via the CLR.

~~~
wmf
Like [http://www.parallels.com/eu/products/parallels-containers-
wi...](http://www.parallels.com/eu/products/parallels-containers-windows/) ?

~~~
jimmcslim
I was vaguely aware that there was something in this space already... I think
it used be known as Virtozzo? Anyway, I wonder how well it can work as a layer
on top of the Windows OS rather than being integrated as I imagine only MS
could do.

